# Interval International retrades



## cerralee (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been with RCI for 20 years. I know their system inside and out. Recently my husband joined me in the retirement arena and I am now trying to vacation more. I placed a dual unit with Interval International and have a few basic questions about their system. How much does it cost to retrade? Is there anywhere on their site that lists the fees for things?  What are the advantages if any for depositing with II instead of RCI?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2019)

https://community.intervalworld.com...211&guid=0f6b9f00-bbb6-4723-9cba-67cd7287076c
Current fees are listed as new fees as of 1/1/2019

Exchanges are $209.  Some developers offer discounted internal exchanges -Vistana to Vistana or Marriott to Marriott.  Marriott also offers enrolled DC members free Marriott to Marriott exchanges (and retrades).
II offers eplus for $59.  If you pay within 5 days of making an exchange you can get up to 3 retrades without an additional charge.  These must be completed within 1 year from the date of the first exchange check in and there are additional restrictions if the retrade is made within 59 days from the current check in.

Some find that exchange power for a 1 to 1 trade is higher in II and that there are more higher quality resorts available through II.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 20, 2019)

My initial deposit did not last two weeks before I traded it away for an upcoming unit in Wakiki.  The time period for E trade is gone, however when I go to II and search exchanges, there is an option for a retrade. What is that- and if something better comes along how much would it take to “retrade”?


----------



## Panina (Feb 20, 2019)

cerralee said:


> My initial deposit did not last two weeks before I traded it away for an upcoming unit in Wakiki.  The time period for E trade is gone, however when I go to II and search exchanges, there is an option for a retrade. What is that- and if something better comes along how much would it take to “retrade”?


You can retrade but will pay the full exchange fee again.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 20, 2019)

I went back in and see that the travel window to retrade is only available until April 20th. Does that mean that the exchange was a flex change and if so what are the parameters?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2019)

cerralee said:


> I went back in and see that the travel window to retrade is only available until April 20th. Does that mean that the exchange was a flex change and if so what are the parameters?


The parameters for a non eplus retrade is you have a rolling 59 days from the current date to book.  So everyday the booking date extends by one day up until the expiration of your original deposit.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 25, 2019)

Flexchange is defined by Interval as 59 days or fewer before check-in date.

Are you still searching for Hawaii, but nicer resort, or larger unit, or different dates?


----------

